# Info please



## chris75p (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am a new user on the forum and i'm wanting to know if anyone knows of any websites showing e-commerce jobs based in Cyprus. I'm currently working for the UK's largest online gaming/poker/sportsbook company and wanting to carry on in this field, albeit in Cyprus. Any help,advise would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum. 

E-commerce is not big in Cyprus and i don't know of any sites but maybe someone else does. 
Good luck


----------



## chris75p (Jan 16, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Chris and welcome to the forum.
> 
> E-commerce is not big in Cyprus and i don't know of any sites but maybe someone else does.
> Good luck


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chris75p said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new user on the forum and i'm wanting to know if anyone knows of any websites showing e-commerce jobs based in Cyprus. I'm currently working for the UK's largest online gaming/poker/sportsbook company and wanting to carry on in this field, albeit in Cyprus. Any help,advise would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks



Chris if you google E-commerce in Cyprus quite a few sites come up.
I wouldnt want to recommend any as I dont have any personal knowledge of any of them.

Regards Veronica


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Gambling is illegal in cyprus*

Gambling is illegal in cyprus
not even a casino.

Regards

Lyso


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lyso said:


> Gambling is illegal in cyprus
> not even a casino.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Strange how theres a betting shop on almost every corner then isnt it?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Not forgetting the games of cards going on in kafenios all over the island!


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Gambling*



BabsM said:


> Not forgetting the games of cards going on in kafenios all over the island!


It is still illegal.
They raid kafenios all the time, 
The cypriots like dice and pilota
Some time ago they raided and caught the mayor of Polis
playing cards
Betting shops are generally for horse racing and stuff.

Regards
Michael


----------



## chris75p (Jan 16, 2009)

lyso said:


> It is still illegal.
> They raid kafenios all the time,
> The cypriots like dice and pilota
> Some time ago they raided and caught the mayor of Polis
> ...



Thanks for the replies, but It's not the casino's I work in. It's on-line gaming and i have since found that there a quite a few on-line poker sites based out there - notably in Limassol/Larnaca and Nicosia. I've been in contact with them, so i'll wait and see now.

Thanks for replies to the thread

Chris


----------

